# 9 wk old purebred LH in Enfield CT



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15565885

this boy is a cutie and looks like he's gonna be a biggy,,anyone looking for a puppy???? )))


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

OH MY!!!!
HES BEAUTIFUL!!!!
IF I HAD the $$ I would deff take him!
I hope he gets a good family!!


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

Is that the HUGEST 9-week-old puppy you have EVER seen or am I seeing things? That sucker is going to be an elephant!


----------



## sgtmom52 (Aug 30, 2008)

Wow ~ he is HUGE! He is neutered already at 9 weeks? I wonder why the Breeder "gave him up"?


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

That is one big pup! he's adorable! i'm sure he'll have no trouble finding a good forever home

did i read that right..he was given up by his "breeder"


----------



## TG (Dec 31, 2004)

Oh my goodness, I just about fell out of my chair after looking at that picture!! He was born on Nov. 17...that was mine and Oscar's gotcha day. I hadn't planned on a puppy but he sure is tempting me ...wow!


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

Holy Cow! The breeder probably surrendered him because he couldn't afford to feed the monster puppy anymore!


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

He's absolutely beautiful! And gigantic!


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

Someone on this board needs to adopt him so we can watch him grow up!


----------



## sgtmom52 (Aug 30, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: cassadee7Someone on this board needs to adopt him so we can watch him grow up!


I agree ~ he is going to be a stunning adult.









If I didn't already have 3 dogs........


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

He is so really cute, the camera angle is making him look bigger than he really is, plus the fluffy fur. My Bo weighed 22 pounds at 8 weeks old. He is big now but not enormous. I hope he gets a great home!


----------



## StryderPup (May 16, 2009)

I want him!!! Too bad I can't take on a pupster


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Mr. Frodo was a HUGE puppy too, but he evened out to a nice, breed standard size.
Use some caution and read over the pups papers and medical history if anyone from here decides to go for him........


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I agree, Jess.
I wonder why the breeder would surrender? PRAA or Mega E?
Though the description says healthy...and his size seems to be a healthy one!


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Misbreeding and he looks like the mom....... Papers can be fubbed, especially if you have 2 registered parents on the property. In a singleton litter, you could claim legitimate parents and get the pup papers........
I know a few dogs who originated where this pup is.
Just tread carefully.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Still, the breeder could have sold pup with a limited, probably better off in foster, placed thru a rescue.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Not if he is actually a mix.


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

it says his mom is a long hair, doesn't look like it to me, but maybe that's why they gave him up? Cause he can't be shown? Am I right, show dogs can not be long hair? 

if he's mixed, I'm guessing he's half grizzly! lol


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

He is with a rescue:

Good Dog Rescue is an all-breed rescue group headquartered in Enfield CT.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

What a handsome puppy! I doubt he will have trouble finding a home. Too bad he's all the way in CT!


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: ShepherdManiaHe is with a rescue:
> 
> Good Dog Rescue is an all-breed rescue group headquartered in Enfield CT.


I know he is with a rescue......
Again.....
Tread carefully with this one.....


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Glad he is with a rescue. What a beautiful but monstrous pup! Is it just me, or would anyone else be surprised if this guy is part newf?


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: BJDimock
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: ShepherdManiaHe is with a rescue:
> ...


I don't understand why he is on here if he is with a rescue.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

He is in non urgent, to hopefully get adopted?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I don't believe he is hurting anything by being listed here in NON Urgent.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

even me as a moderator, I admit I don't keep up on the rescue posting rules (bad me!) I just thought he was gigantic! and pretty darn cute..

I don't think it's out of the norm for "breeders" around here to turn extra puppies over to rescue/shelters,,sadly I've seen it done before. 

(I use the word 'breeders' in my post loosely, there are some real winners around here that call themselves 'breeders')


----------



## mindi (Mar 25, 2004)

If he could be brought to FL (panhandle just outside P'cola) I'd love to take him. You can read my posts to see what I'm looking for, but being down to one dog, my hubby's been hinting for his puppy, and I'm looking for one to train as a service dog.


----------



## mindi (Mar 25, 2004)

Just noticed I'd missed the last page, that he's already with a rescue. If he's taken care of, guess I'll keep looking around here. Sad though, cause he's gorgeous. Even part-newf wouldn't bother hubby, that's his second favorite breed to GSDs (which of course, I got him hooked on ;-)


----------



## mindi (Mar 25, 2004)

Oh my goodness. He's cute and all, but did anyone notice they have his adoption fee at $1150. Seriously, how can anyone call themselves a rescue and 501c3 and ask that for a pup. That looks more like in it for the money to me.


----------



## lsoilm1936 (Dec 28, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: mindi...did anyone notice they have his adoption fee at $1150. Seriously, how can anyone call themselves a rescue and 501c3 and ask that for a pup. That looks more like in it for the money to me.


Totally agree!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I don't think the 'fee' is correct, if you read on the application it says" the adoption fee for the golden retrievers is 1150 which benefits " yada yada,,


----------



## oyealiz (Dec 30, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: BJDimock
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: ShepherdManiaHe is with a rescue:
> ...


I'll bite. (Pun intended!) What is the issue? Why did this "breeder" give him away?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

no idea,,you'd have to ask the rescue,,


----------



## rwp125 (Jan 23, 2010)

He is a good looking pup, we lost our long coat in 08 to cancer, awsome dog, 100+ lbs but truely a gentle giant.

We have reached out to the rescue and hope things work out, have not heard back to this point. We live nearby so visiting isn't a problem, will keep you posted...


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

definately keep us posted,,he is a cutie, and I am in CT as well, so would be interested in how things turn out)) good luck !!


----------



## Regen (Mar 8, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: JakodaCD OAI don't think the 'fee' is correct, if you read on the application it says" the adoption fee for the golden retrievers is 1150 which benefits " yada yada,,


No, the fee is most likely correct if not higher, considering that is what they are asking for the Golden Retriever pups. I actually contacted them in regards to this dog and received a response stating they had over 20 applications on him. My feeling is that this rescue organization runs more like business. Not impressed


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: ShepherdManiaI don't understand why he is on here if he is with a rescue.


The only rule for Non-Urgent listings is that they have to be purebred.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

According to their application:



> Quote:The standard adoption fee is $525.


That's pretty high for a rescue group.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

he has been adopted!


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

I am glad he is adopted...maybe the new owner will join the board!


----------

